# Favorite NW Mich Steelhead Rivers?



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Trout King said:


> pere marquette in winter for steelhead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto!


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

ahh... Bear Creek any time of the year and the Little Man when open


----------

